# International studens/workers that did their IELTS test in Melbourne pleaese join



## persian90 (Oct 25, 2012)

I have designed a group for international students/workers who live in Melbourne and took IELTS General module for migration purposes. The purpose of this group is to gather petitions and documents about biased,unfair and monopolized actions of the test centres in Melbourne regarding speaking and writing results. Please share your issues if you have sufficient evidence and once we reach to a appreciable number of members, we can sign the petition.


----------



## persian90 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Problem*

The problem:The problem is that many internationals have problem with their general module result. It is obviously unfair I give you 3 examples in my own case. First one is today: I finished my speaking test on Thursday and I am sure that I did very well. Today was the writing,reading,listening part and I nailed that too. After the test, they asked about 20 of us to see the help desk and we got informed that the speaking has to be repeated. Why? Because they had difficulty in recording our voice while conducting the speaking test on Thursday. They told us you must come on the given time on Tuesday to repeat the test, as this is the only time that our examiners are available.

There is no such thing given to us on terms and conditions. Nothing on their website as well you can check. I was given a date for my first test and they told me no repeat or rescheduling. How come they can do it? I did not agree to any term or condition for repeat. This is their fault and on no ground they have the right to ask me to repeat.

Example 2: I have done the test 4 times. 3 times in Australia and once in Iran when I visited for holiday purposes. On my first attempt in Iran, I got speaking 8.5 writing 7 reading 7.5 listening 8. I repeated my test in Australia NMIT test centre. My result was writing 6.5 listening 8 reading 6.5 speaking 8. I practiced very hard and attempted for the third time after 5 months in June 2012. Result Writing 6.5 reading 8 listening 8.5 speaking 7.5.

I got very angry and contacted IELTS Melbourne. They mentioned that this is being unlucky and questions are different and I gotta redo the test to do better. I did that 8 of December 2012. Results came out to be reading 9 listening 9 speaking 7.5 writing 6.5. I sent a complaint and asked for a review which I have not received about writing. And today was my last attempt which I have to wait and see.

I have talked to many Australian previous examiners and did an intensive course with RMIT and practiced with IELTS-blog website. All of them believe that 6.5 is too low for my level.

My question is how come I receive the same mark every single time for writing but nothing else?

Number 3: read this article from Melbourne Council:Melbourne City Council - holding them to account: IELTS Ripping 0ff Australia


----------



## persian90 (Oct 25, 2012)

Solutions to this problem:

Funny thing is we can only complain to IELTS idp and there is no body that can monitor them. So they monitor themselves! This is serious as Australian migration strongly depends on this and unlike New Zealand, Australian government does not offer other avenues. This is not a huge problem for Academic Module as they only need 6-6.5 to get into Universities and some can just take English courses.

I have created a facebook group for this purpose for those who have evidently been disadvantaged by Melbourne test centres in speaking or writing modules. I suggest that students with similar problems join my group and we find out a legal solution to this and make petition. Once we reach a significant number of members, we can make a website:


My suggestions for this problem:

1- Letting students review their writing answers if they submit for re-evaluation. We pay an extra 176 dollars for review and they simply decide. This is not transparent. They told me this is for security measures. What security measures exactly!!!!

2- Appointing ombudsman or city council members to monitor IELTS IDP

3- Department of Immigration and Citizenship could use other tests such as TOEFL or certified English courses to measure our English. Only migrants that have an occupation in the health science group are currently allowed to do that by OET test.

Thank you for your time.

Best wishes,

Amid


----------



## crestschools14 (Nov 19, 2014)

*IELTS London*

Hello everyone..
London IELTS courses include both General and Academic English and are used to assess English language skills of all applying for higher education abroad.


----------

